
Gooey – Turn (almost) any Python CLI into a full GUI with one line - joeyespo
https://github.com/chriskiehl/Gooey#what-is-it
======
tekacs
Recent discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8218785](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8218785)

